# Airline search engine?



## b2bailey (Mar 15, 2014)

Do I remember there is a site that lets you enter a destination and it will tell you what cities are the least expensive to fly to there?


----------



## thheath (Mar 16, 2014)

I use kayak.com to compare all airlines and they have an option to compare fares in airports that are within the same geographic area, as your departure and destination.

kayak.com


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 16, 2014)

Skyscanner lets you choose a departure from a continent or country (i.e. U.S.) to a particular city.  They also have a section listing fares from major U.S. cities to popular destinations:

Cheap flights to the most popular destinations
cheap flights to New York
cheap flights to San Antonio 
cheap flights to Chicago
cheap flights to Paris
cheap flights to Atlanta
cheap flights to Cleveland 
cheap flights to Los Angeles
cheap flights to Pittsburgh
cheap flights to Dallas
cheap flights to Las Vegas
...


----------



## bryanphunter (Mar 16, 2014)

Farecompare.com allows you to pick a US departure city and month of travel.  Shows lowest price all over the world.  Has additional filters like setting Airline and Price per mile.


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, it was Skyscanner that I was thinking of. It is fascinating to type in my destination airport -- SFO and see the variety of fares. And then, type in departure airport -- ATL to see lowest departure fares.

Who would have guessed it is cheaper to fly from ATL to DFW than to any Florida airport?


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 18, 2014)

Google flights is great. The filters really help and it gives tips to save money like leaving a day early or flying into a nearby airport. 


Tapatalk via iPhone (I need a vacation)


----------



## Paumavista (Mar 19, 2014)

*SkyScanner?????*

Sorry......retract my question......I was being quoted prices for 2 people - my bad!!


Judy


----------



## Chilcotin (Mar 19, 2014)

Do not know if it is quite what you are looking for but I like fly dot com.


----------



## KauaiMark (Mar 19, 2014)

*Cheapoair & Kayak*



b2bailey said:


> Do I remember there is a site that lets you enter a destination and it will tell you what cities are the least expensive to fly to there?



I check with both
Kayak and Cheapoair.com to compare results. Snagged our Belize flight on Cheapoair.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 19, 2014)

I like to use www.itasoftware.com by google.

You can't purchase tickets thru them, but they show you the all the fares
for a given origin and destination across all airlines.
It lets you know the lowest possible fare at that point in time, and the airline carrier for each flight segment.  Also has a nice graphical bar view that shows the flight durations and layovers to compare itineraries against each other.


----------



## akp (Mar 19, 2014)

dsmrp said:


> I like to use www.itasoftware.com by google.
> 
> You can't purchase tickets thru them, but they show you the all the fares
> for a given origin and destination across all airlines.
> It lets you know the lowest possible fare at that point in time, and the airline carrier for each flight segment.  Also has a nice graphical bar view that shows the flight durations and layovers to compare itineraries against each other.



+1 for ITA.

You just don't get the low cost carriers such as Frontier, Southwest, Airtran, etc


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 20, 2014)

AFAIK, only www.skyskyscanner.com lets the user do what the OP specifically asks (nutty as it may be).

I agree that for customary fare-finding purposes --
www.itasoftware.com .. www.farecompare.com .. www.kayak.com -- are go-to sites. 

I also use www.expedia.com. It's run-of-the-mill, but once, it showed me a code-share from Athens to Frankfurt that, for some unknown reason, no one else had. I verified it as valid and saved a bundle. Sometimes, "it pays to shop around."


----------

